# DIY fake wall backround



## Sofoula88 (Mar 20, 2011)

So I've decided to finally make a fake wall backround using poly..I've seen alot of vids how to do it and have a fairly good idea in mind of what I want it to look like..I'm pretty happy so far with how it looks as I already have a desert backround in my tank,but I wanna add some sort of basking platform under the uv..(I kinda also wanted to maybe work in a little pond area at the bottom) but it kinda seems like alot of work.. Anyway I just wanted to know if anyone has done this what materials work best..I know I need somesort of multi purpose tile grout,paint(does it matter if it's not non toxic?) pva glue,sand, and some type of transparent sealer or varnish.. Just wanted to know which brands are best etc
so if anyone has done this before let me know what you used
thanks


----------



## medz84 (Mar 20, 2011)

im about to make one aswell, i heard using general purpose cement with brickies sand is great for grout? would also like to see what people used?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought pre-coloured mosaic tile grout off ebay.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 20, 2011)

I used boscote acrylic render, kids acrylic paint and pondtite to seal, worked a treat. I got them all from bunnings.


----------



## jamz1378 (Mar 23, 2011)

I used stryofoam used a texta to mark it and a dremal to carve the shape them used a heat gun to give it a hard finnish, gen perp cement and sand to cover it can use a paint brush 4 layers should be good then finnished with bondal pondliner it is non toxic and mixed that with some acrilc paint to get the colour shade you want 4 layers will seal it good mine has been getting used for 3 yrs without a problem


----------



## melluvssnakes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok first question, what do you want to put in the enclosure?


----------



## Tinky (Mar 23, 2011)

Polystyrene - Carve with hack saw blade and shape with a "Little Devil" heat Gun, (runs on a cigaret lighter). I use waste poly kindly provided by my local Target

Cement render mixed with a waterproof PVA, (ie bondcrete). At least six layers, but more if you want it to be super solid.

Colour using oxides.

I like to make corner pieces, with a hide and basking spot. Have also made some castles, and a gothic church.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 5, 2011)

SAFETY WARNING; I really hate to do this but i have to be the safety police here.... if you are using a butane torch (heat guns generally dont have naked flames) PLEASE make sure all flammables are well and truely out the way, and make sure you have plenty of ventilation going on, a fan a fair distance behind you on low will push fumes away from you and your body will block the fan from blowing out your torch... POLYSTYRENE FUMES ARE TOXIC.....

ok, i've said my bit, now carry on.....


----------



## MrThumper (Apr 5, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> SAFETY WARNING; I really hate to do this but i have to be the safety police here.... if you are using a butane torch (heat guns generally dont have naked flames) PLEASE make sure all flammables are well and truely out the way, and make sure you have plenty of ventilation going on, a fan a fair distance behind you on low will push fumes away from you and your body will block the fan from blowing out your torch... POLYSTYRENE FUMES ARE TOXIC.....
> 
> ok, i've said my bit, now carry on.....


 
and as my wife learnt....tie ur hair up lol


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 5, 2011)

Funny, you'd think that would be my first thought seeing as I have long hair, but because it's an automatic thing I do whenever I'm in the kitchen or the shed it completely slipped my mind ! 
Good for you Mr T


----------



## Sofoula88 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone..I'm pretty sure I've got it covered now..I've decided to use dunlops ready made tile grout..which is easier than mixing it..my friends doing the same thing except he brought the powder form and made it himself..I looke into pondite for the sealer and I'm pretty sure that's the best thing to use as it's non toxic but I was curious I it leave s a shine or some sort of gloss look coz I'm trying to avoid that and keep it matte so the rocks and wall etc look more authentic...but yeh I think that's pretty much it..I've got acrylic paint which I'm planning to mix into the grout to get the colour I want and hopefully it'll work out well..I've got some advice and watched a few vids on YouTube on making ponds/waterfalls and although it still seems hard to get everything right I've decided to try and work the pond/pool in as well after all so now I'm just trying to figure out how I'm gonna work the filter in and cover it so it's not visible and Try n make sure it all works and dosent leak or anything


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 5, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> Ok first question, what do you want to put in the enclosure?



just in case you missed the post.... what are you putting in there ?


----------



## Sofoula88 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have beardies in there


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think grout will be strong enough, constant claws will destroy your hard work, I'd be using cement or render, sandpaper should take off any shine but I'd leave it shiney in the pond and waterfall for ease of cleaning.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 5, 2011)

Sofoula88 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone..I'm pretty sure I've got it covered now..I've decided to use dunlops ready made tile grout..which is easier than mixing it..my friends doing the same thing except he brought the powder form and made it himself..I looke into pondite for the sealer and I'm pretty sure that's the best thing to use as it's non toxic but I was curious I it leave s a shine or some sort of gloss look coz I'm trying to avoid that and keep it matte so the rocks and wall etc look more authentic...but yeh I think that's pretty much it..I've got acrylic paint which I'm planning to mix into the grout to get the colour I want and hopefully it'll work out well..I've got some advice and watched a few vids on YouTube on making ponds/waterfalls and although it still seems hard to get everything right I've decided to try and work the pond/pool in as well after all so now I'm just trying to figure out how I'm gonna work the filter in and cover it so it's not visible and Try n make sure it all works and dosent leak or anything


 You can sprinkle sand on it while the last layer of pondite is wet to take te shine of and give a more natural look



Jaxrtfm said:


> I don't think grout will be strong enough, constant claws will destroy your hard work, I'd be using cement or render, sandpaper should take off any shine but I'd leave it shiney in the pond and waterfall for ease of cleaning.


 There is a guy in the US on youtube that makes all his beardie stuff with grout and it seems to hold up ok.


----------



## Sofoula88 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well my friend has already made his backround and used grout and it seemed to feel pretty rock hard once he was done..plus my beardies are pygmys so there alot smaller an there claws aren't tht sharp so I think it will hold up..with enough layers it should be fine I think

What's the link..wouldn't mind checking it out..I'm always interested to see what others are doing an what works for them..might help me out


----------

